# Radian Coaxial Drivers



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone have any experiance with radian coaxs in a HT application? How about Eminence Coax's as well?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Anthony has a set of 10" Eminence coaxes from an old Adire kit. I'm not sure what tweeter they have. I know he has a DVD player hooked up to them now - maybe he has some input. From my music listening of them I'd guess they'd sound pretty good with HT as they've got bass and mid-bass to spare and because they are 93dB efficient they'd have pretty good dynamics. My only possible concern would be beaming at some frequencies as they are 10" 2-ways.

If my 4x5" Dayton reference HT project prototype doesn't work out this was the avenue I was going to pursue.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Speaking of the Adire kit, here is a review along with crossover schematics. That's not that useful unless you can get the Adire compression driver too.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

thanx for the link-excellent read. I think i'll rethink this design. It would seem that correct compression driver selection might be difficult. those things are a bit pricey for trial and error


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I like my 10.1s although I did them in true kit form -- no questions asked 

So I don't know what's in them aside from the Eminence Beta 10" and the compression driver. They sound really good and I drive them with 8W tube amps and they will run you out of the room.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Eminence Coaxial Drivers*



mayhem13 said:


> thanx for the link-excellent read. I think i'll rethink this design. It would seem that correct compression driver selection might be difficult. those things are a bit pricey for trial and error


The correct compression driver for this co-ax is the Eminence APT 50. It is widely available (I'm also an Eminence dealer). If there is a demand for such products here, I would sign on as a sponsor.

The Eminence 10" co-ax LF and APT50 HF are still available and a good value. I am considering bringing a kit like Dan's Adire HE10.1 kit with steep XO back to market (w/off-axis mod.); as well as a MTM (APT50 HF horn-loaded) version.

Please advise. 

"Ears"


----------

